# [SOLVED] Logitech Chillstream USB gamepad

## UX.MAN

Hey guys!

I have been the past week or so trying to make my Logitech ChillStream gamepad to work on Gentoo. Not sure what I'm doing wrong (I guess I'm just missing some kernel configurations that I'm not setting).

Here's my dmesg output at the moment of connecting the device:

```
[  186.819514] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[  186.819532] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  186.819543] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  186.923052] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  186.974256] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[  186.974261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[  186.974264] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[  187.025053] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  187.025082] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[  187.025092] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  187.025102] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  187.129051] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  187.204060] usb usb5: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

[  187.204101] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[  187.204114] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 2 portsc 0093,00

[  187.204125] hub 5-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  187.308054] hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[  187.359075] hub 5-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[  187.461049] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[  187.515073] hub 5-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[  187.632046] usb 5-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[  187.657114] usb 5-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[  187.660098] usb 5-2: default language 0x0409

[  187.682112] usb 5-2: udev 4, busnum 5, minor = 515

[  187.682119] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c242

[  187.682123] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  187.682128] usb 5-2: Product: XUSB Gamepad

[  187.682132] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[  187.682136] usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 9408B8C7

[  187.682269] usb 5-2: usb_probe_device

[  187.682272] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  187.684108] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)
```

I would appreciate if someone can help me out on this one.Last edited by UX.MAN on Wed May 28, 2014 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tholin

That usb id can be found when grepping the kernel source.

drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c:  { 0x046d, 0xc242, "Logitech Chillstream Controller", 0, XTYPE_XBOX360 },

xpad.c is the X-Box gamepad driver so I assume you just need to compile in support for JOYSTICK_XPAD in you kernel. It's at

Prompt: X-Box gamepad support

Defined at drivers/input/joystick/Kconfig:279

Depends on: !S390 && !UML && INPUT [=y] && INPUT_JOYSTICK [=y] && USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD [=y]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Input device support

-> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT [=y])

-> Joysticks/Gamepads (INPUT_JOYSTICK [=n])

Selects: USB [=y]

----------

## UX.MAN

Thanks for the reply. This is an old post, I will keep this post closed to me but will switch SOLVED.

----------

